# Where can I find the audio wiring diagram for my 89 sentra



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Ok i dont want the whole car diagram. I just need the wiring colors for the poor lil car. I went to streetdreams but they didnt have the diagram i needed. Can somebody please tell me these things but i think all i need really is the colors for the speakers and thats all.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

You know, this took me like 5 minutes to find. Why are you people so lazy? Btw, you dont need to start a new thread, when your original is like 5 posts down

Constant 12V+ Red/Brown 
Switched 12V+ Blue 
Ground n/a 
Illumination Green/Black 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front (+) Brown 
Left Front (-) Gray/Blue 
Right Front (+) Gray/Brown 
Right Front (-) Gray/Red 
Rear Speakers 5 1/4" Rear Deck 
Left Rear (+) Black/Blue 
Left Rear (-) White/Blue 
Right Rear (+) Black/Red 
Right Rear (-) White/Red


----------



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks...but it took my 5 hours to find the one from streetdreams that i knew that wasnt right. And the thread from five posts down nobody gave me anything but a car alarm wiring diagram. I ask for a audio diagram not a car alarm thing. i coulda got that from my haynes manuel!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

next time, broaden your search. 

www.the12volt.com


----------

